# 3.2 Quattro ESP Problem



## guysy (Jul 5, 2010)

My friend has just bought a 3.2 a3 Quattro, 2004.

He has an ESP problem with the button, The ESP is on as he loses some power in the wet when accelerating fast, i.e. kicking in.

The button when pressed does not work, Even when held.

Any help? Fuses, Broken switch?

Im going to tell him to invest in a vag com, Will an ebay job with up to up to date software be fine?

Thanks.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Should be fine, might be a good idea to post on an A3 forum though, as you will more than likely get answers quicker there


----------



## guysy (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheers, Have done on a few forums but they are slow, Been told this TT forum is fairy busy so thought id try here...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-409-1-KKL-VAG ... 7303wt_953

This vagcom saids 8P - NO... Is my mates car the 8P chassis?

Thanks.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Right, the ESP when pressed on a TT for either 1 sec or 5 does not turn the ESP off altogether. it does allow for a little more instabillity to be acceptible but not too much as to allow for drifting or driving dangerously.
Steve


----------

